# New Phoenix Gold 2013 Product Catalog



## rton20s

2013 Phoenix Gold Catalog.pdf

Definitely some new product and some interesting stuff as well. Looks like their TI amp line has gone completely class D. It also looks like they changed up their SD amp lineup so as not to have too much product overlap with the TI line (power wise). For instance, gone is the SD 1300.5 (80x4+500x1 @ 4 Ohm) and in is the SD 1100.5 (125x4 + 200x1 @ 4 Ohm). More power for the comps, and a lot less on the sub. But they brought in the TI21600.5 (125x4 + 500x1 @ 4 Ohm) to replace the older and much larger TI1600.5 (90x4 @ 4 Ohm + 550x1 @ 2 Ohm). Obviously doing a bit of juggling to get some distinction in the lines considering similar chassis size and amp class. The R series has also been updated. 

There are also the new(er) Elite and TI speakers. Depending on pricing, these might be pretty nice. Some people might be particularly interested in the "point source" TI models that look to replace the older coax. I'm hoping to get by a local PG dealer to check some of this stuff out.


----------



## Morgan West

The Ti2 and new SD amplifiers are a full range class D design we have been working on for sometime now. This is not an off the shelf Asian design. The electrical designs are all done in the usa with our electrical engineering team. 

The full range class D design is really top notch, it uses what we call ADAPT technology. Basically its a rail jumping Class D that jumps up and down to the appropriate voltage rail according to the signal input, very cool. Not to mention a balanced differential front end with very nice Op-Amps. It also uses post filter feedback in the output stage for excellent sound quality. This is one of best sounding full range Class D amplifiers out there. I will post some PCB pics when things get closer. 

Here are some TI2 1600.5 Power Measurements for reference...

Rated Power:
200w x 4 @ 2Ω
125w x 4 @ 4Ω
plus
800w x 1 @ 2 Ω
400w x 1 @ 4 Ω

Measured Power:
250w x 4 @ 2Ω
140w x 4 @ 4Ω
plus
940w x 1 @ 2 Ω
500w x 1 @ 4 Ω 

As far as what replaces what, it works like this:

SD1100.5 replaces SD800.5
SD800.4 replaces SD500.4

Ti21000.4 replaces Ti600.4 and Ti800.4
Ti21600.5 replaces Ti1600.5 and SD1300.5


----------



## rton20s

Thanks for the clarification Morgan. Much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected]

Can you tell us the MSRP of the Ti2 line? Are you sending one to Eric to test?


----------



## rton20s

BeatsDownLow said:


> Can you tell us the MSRP of the Ti2 line? Are you sending one to Eric to test?


^^ What he said. ^^

I'm curious to know the MSRP on both the TI2 and the updated SD lineup (including the TI components and point source drivers). I'd also like to hear what features, technologies or characteristics distinguish the TI2 amps from the SD. For some reason your new lineup has me quite intrigued.


----------



## optimaprime

all these amps look so pretty!!!


----------



## Morgan West

Email or PM with specific MSRP pricing. 

Yes, we will most likely be sending one to Eric. 

We are working on a white sheet now for the techies out there.


----------



## big_harv

What is the expected delivery date on the sd1100.5?


----------



## big_harv

Morgan, Any update on the delivery date?? Ive talked to dealers and they say the amps are promised for March, but it may not be until April.


----------



## Morgan West

Ti2 Monoblocks are shipping.

SD and Ti2 full range are getting closer on, sit tight.


----------



## rton20s

Thanks Morgan. Sent you a PM. Still curious to see that white sheet explaining the differences between the SD and Ti2 lines.


----------



## big_harv

looks like they will be available at the end of June


----------



## audiozone

hey somebody already tried the Ti21600.5 ?? wanna share?


----------



## Fricasseekid

Hello Morgan, I tried to PM you but your PMs are full, so I will post this here. Hope you see it. 

I am running the last model Ti1600.5 and using a MiniDSP for processing. I'm having a problem with the signal output voltage on the MiniDSP unit. I have to cranks my gains up nearly all the way to get any decent output from the amp. I was trying to look up that amps RCA voltage input requirements but all the product info has been changed to the Ti2 line. 
Is there any chance you could email the last model's data sheet?


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Ti amps want input voltage in my experience. What output voltage are you getting out of your mini dsp ? Glad to see you got that ti1600.5 installed.


----------



## Fricasseekid

The Mini is rated for 2 volts. So it probably giving me around 1 volt for music?


----------



## Morgan West

2 volts is a little low in today's car audio world, you may find yourself with the gains a bit higher than normal.

But that's not due to the input of the Ti. In fact, the input on Ti Amplifiers is pretty straightforward, it doesn't require a hot signal. If your gains are a little higher and there are not any floor noise issues then you are fine.

BTW: The new SD800.4 and SD1100.5 are shipping. By end of this week, we expect Ti2 1600.5 and 1000.4 to be shipping.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Morgan West said:


> 2 volts is a little low in today's car audio world, you may find yourself with the gains a bit higher than normal.
> 
> But that's not due to the input of the Ti. In fact, the input on Ti Amplifiers is pretty straightforward, it doesn't require a hot signal. If your gains are a little higher and there are not any floor noise issues then you are fine.
> 
> BTW: The new SD800.4 and SD1100.5 are shipping. By end of this week, we expect Ti2 1600.5 and 1000.4 to be shipping.


The sd800.4 is a monster I love mine !!


----------



## big_harv

Morgan West said:


> 2 volts is a little low in today's car audio world, you may find yourself with the gains a bit higher than normal.
> 
> But that's not due to the input of the Ti. In fact, the input on Ti Amplifiers is pretty straightforward, it doesn't require a hot signal. If your gains are a little higher and there are not any floor noise issues then you are fine.
> 
> BTW: The new SD800.4 and SD1100.5 are shipping. By end of this week, we expect Ti2 1600.5 and 1000.4 to be shipping.


 That is great news. the wait is finally over. I was planning on the sd 1100.5 but that extra 500 watts to the sub channel easily convinced me to get the ti2 1600.5.


----------



## killerb87

any news on the TI21600.5?


----------



## audiozone

killerb87 said:


> any news on the TI21600.5?


bump! 

anyone have it? any review of it?


----------



## Syracuse Customs

We have installed several ti21000.4 no 1600.5 yet


----------



## audiozone

Hey that's good to know, and what is your opinion about them? I was wondering what experience you have with them in tight installs? This new smaller amps from PG run cool or they tend to get hot without an open space to "breathe"?

I also saw that this usually are under rated, do you remember what the birth certificate states about them?

Thanks!!


----------



## caraudioworld

Does anybody end buying the Ti21600.5 amp? It sounds like a solid amp with good specs but still no more info in the web, only the PG site.


----------

